# 1995 Vr6 Gti Oil capacity question



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

I bought my 95 gti about 5 weeks ago. The oil change sticker indicated that I had about 1800 miles to go before my next oil change.
Well yesterday (350 miles overdue) I bought an oil filter and 5 quarts of oil.
Here is where the fun began.
The plastic filter housing cap would not come off. it was really overtightened by whatever idiot did the oil change last time. After trying the proper socket, it resorted to using vise grips and a hammer. BINGO!!!!
Destroyed the cap, but its off.
Anyway, I got a new cap. buttoned everything up and added the 5 quarts of oil.
It barely read on my dipstick.
I ran the car around the block prior to checking the level and I am shocked. The bentley says that it sould take only 4.7 qts. I thought I over filled it.
Have any of you had this happen?
I added an additional qt and it was barely touching the safe zone on the stick.
This is wierd.


----------



## O_Matt (May 7, 2007)

*Re: 1995 Vr6 Gti Oil capacity question (oopseyesharted)*

my buddys 97 vr6 takes 6.25ish


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

thats about what mine took too.
It was about 6.25-6.5


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

You misread the bentley.


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I can read. Want me to take a pic?


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*

Hehehe..







.....I'm no help, I have a baffled aluminum pan and oil cooler so I got 8 liters of gold magic in both my VRs!


----------



## f1forkvr6 (Jun 10, 2002)

my '97 VR takes 5.5 liters (approx 5.75 quarts). 5.0 quarts is not enough - and yes, please post a scan of your manual (title page, and oil capacity page).


----------



## Mk-2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (oopseyesharted)*


_Quote, originally posted by *oopseyesharted* »_I can read. Want me to take a pic?

Im certain you were looking at the capacity for an ABA


----------

